# Ainu Language and Names



## Scales

After looking on Google, there is not a list of Ainu girl and boy names. The Ainu will appear in book 2 when the protagonists go to Hokkaido to recruit two knight to fight the ragnaroks. 

If anyone knows of the language or has studied the Ainu, please share.


----------



## Jabrosky

This belongs in the Research section?


----------



## Scales

Someone please move this.


----------



## CupofJoe

I can't say I even know very much about the Ainu but I did find this...
Ainu Names & Nameish Words
I also read this at another site [here] under the heading "Naming"


> New born babies were named "ayay" (a baby's crying), "shipo," "poyshi"  (small excrement), "shion" (old excrement), etc. Children were called by  these "temporary" names until the ages of two to three. They were not  given "permanent" names when they were born. Their tentative names had a  portion meaning "excrement" or "old things" to ward off the demon of  ill-health. Some children were named based on their behavior or habits.  Other children were named after impressive events or after parents'  wishes for the future of the children. When children were named, they  were never given the same names as others.



Hope this helps...


----------



## Scales

The names don't have their meaning on that site.


----------



## Philip Overby

Here's a website with all sorts of info about Ainu. Ainu History and Culture

It's not terribly likely you're going to find a wealth of information about Ainu in English on the internet. I suggest contacting your local library and seeing if they can order you some books on Japanese history that may be better if you're serious about researching. 

There are some books on Amazon that may help you more than an internet site is going to: Amazon.com: ainu

I'm not sure what the significance of knowing the meaning of their names. If it's not important to your overall story, you can just leave that as background information anyway.


----------



## Scales

Thank Phil, that site will be useful.


----------

